# another flatband attachment on dankung



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

i wish to give the shooters some help. It works well.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Look like a good idea I might just have to try this one.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome...how much for a set?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Very nice danny i will have to try this method too


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

that's a good idea!!

Will try that


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

hehe very nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

something else to try.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you so much danny ! That is a great idea !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Do not understand how you attached bands to tubes at the fork.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

cutting the band ( 3 kinds of size ,the band width 20mm,25mm,30mm for different rubber pull)

3 knids of flatband for tie on dankung :
1)common style
2)tube style (put flatband through into tube(tube 4060 model)
3) wrapping style (3 strands of 10mm bands wrap together for tie.)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Considering the short life of flat bands, I don't know if this is worth the trouble.










I will let somebody else do the experimenting on this one.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Do you mean flatband life time is shorter than tube?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

danny said:


> Do you mean flatband life time is shorter than tube?










Ha ha! Come on Danny, you know I do.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay, what the heck. I tried it. I took about 25 shots, and I gotta say, it is shooting sweet. Thanks Danny.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Okay, what the heck. I tried it. I took about 25 shots, and I gotta say, it is shooting sweet. Thanks Danny.


The custom dankung eyes size need bigger than standard eyes" if you use flatband. why?i know you are smart guy.







that will work better later. .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

danny said:


> Okay, what the heck. I tried it. I took about 25 shots, and I gotta say, it is shooting sweet. Thanks Danny.


The custom dankung eyes size need bigger than standard eyes" if you use flatband. why?i know you are smart guy.







that will work better later. .
[/quote]










Are you trying to sell me a slingshot, Danny?


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

i have no idea,







but i have to tell you another flatband attachment on ball -in -tube.

cocktail way: tube 3060+ flatband(2.5CM width)


----------

